# Should I fit a Tracker



## Welshone (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi guys, I recently bought a 2010 GTR, has standard alarm & immobiliser, should I fit a tracker?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some insurance companies will insist...only reason I got it as in actual fact if someone steals the car I don't want it back!

CCI do great insurance deals but need a tracker for them...oh and a GTROC full paid up membership


----------



## Welshone (Sep 7, 2011)

*Tracker*

Ah, I got insurance with them, but they said on cars worth more than 40k cars had to have it, I paid 39995 so I got outa fitting it, & they just wanted proof of me being a member of a forum... Not sure why...


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

I was in the same boat as you, just bought GTR for under £40k and told I didnt need a tracker. However I also had a car stolen last year (BMW E92 M3) and it took 4 months to sort out insurance money after they had fully investigated me!! Hopefully this wont happen to me again, but if it did I would rather get the car back now and either have it repaired or at least show the insurance company that the damage is beyond repair so that I can get on with my life!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Welshone said:


> they just wanted proof of me being a member of a forum... Not sure why...


Proof of membership of the GTR register (forum) is not proof of GTROC membership which I believe is what Stevie76 was referring to.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Proof of membership of the GTR register (forum) is not proof of GTROC membership which I believe is what Stevie76 was referring to.


Yep spot on...membership means having paid to be a full member...I have membership card with unique number and access to members only section of the forum. CCI want copy of membership card as proof before they will apply the members discount.


----------



## Welshone (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback, think I will get a tracker fitted, my local shop have said it's 300 squid, also service at litchfields, glad I only live 20 miles from them. Regarding insurance, cci asked just proof of being a member of a forum, I did mention this one, all I have to they said was take a screen shot & print it out as proof, so watch this space, I could be wrong...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Got a nice surprise yesterday (i think someone else mentioned it on here but i can't find that post).

Called Tracker & stated i "used" to be a customer & they confirmed i can have their customer discount so it's costing £149 for supply & fitting & the mush is outside now fitting the system.

Given my change to CCI from Elephant is now saving me close to £700, the Tracker is in essence free & even with subs i'm still saving £400 & get the benefit of the cover for 5 trackdays as well as a lower XS. Happy days.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice one Paul

I mentioned last year that tracker do a "deal" for ex-customers - at the time they offered an install for £99!

Which unit are you fitting?

D


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Nice one Paul
> 
> I mentioned last year that tracker do a "deal" for ex-customers - at the time they offered an install for £99!
> 
> ...


Cheers.

Got Tracker Monitor fitted which i believe is around £350 retail, so £149 is a bit of a bargain Pretty sure last year they still had Tracker Retrieve which was the old base system & this has now been replaced by Monitor which now has the addition of Motion Sensors so you get a call if the car's moved without the keys (low loader etc.).

Could have got Locate (think this used to be called Horizon) for an extra £100 but i didn't see the value in just adding GPS & GSM as only fitted it to satisfy CCI


----------

